# Stimms tips



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

I had a lot of questions about stimming & I thought that people could post their advice or opinions here to help others going through the same thing & for people to ask questions directly relating to stimming. 

My main questions are: 
Can you take a hot bath during stimming? I like mine boiling but I can tolerate it lower & shower in the morning but I bath at night.

What is all of the conflicting advice about pineapple & nuts? 

How oftern are you being scaned?

What protein are you having?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Charlotte,

I can only help you with the bath question, as I never tried any of the other stuff.

You are fine to bath during Stimms, I was advised not to bath in the 2ww, but that was only to stop infection from egg retrieval.  Some say that embryo's don't like heat, but this has never been mentioned to me by either of my clinic's.  I think that relates more to not going in hot tubs or Jacuzzis which is advised against in pregnancy.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## vintage_girl (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay Charlotte! Just read your post in the other thread. I'm so glad you get to start stimming now. 

Can't answer all your questions but I am trying to eat/drink more protein by having 1 egg/day, 2 glasses of milk & chicken for tea every other night. 

I am being scanned on Day 6 (tomorrow!), day 8 and possibly day 11 if I don't get to trigger after day 8's scan. The reason I'm being scanned on day 6 is because we had conflicting results between my AMH test & follicle count on an unmediated cycle so they were concerned about my dosage. Think the norm is Day 8 & 10

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Stacey - thanks mine said 2ww as well but I have read conflicting advice but like you I think its more to do with hot tubs 

Vintage girl I'm just glad to get started, how has your stimms been? Any sign of ohss or any pains? I'm getting hubby to make me hot chocolate using hog milk as I hate the taste of milk & I don't even have it with cereal, I might try the egg thing, we are having a cooked chicken dinner tomorrow night & I had chicken for lunch today so think I'm doing ok.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

the pineapple thing i think is, that pineapple once it is processed is a source of selenium? potassium? something, can't remember, anyway it's good for lining, but, unprocessed pineapple especially the core i think has bromelian? something pineapply in, which is apparently used to bring on labour/cramps or something, sorry, i sound so waffly, anyway the thing is juice and processed is good but raw not so good, i think. sure someone else can explain it much better. 
hot baths are great when stimming also you can use a heat pad or hot water bottle if you like them, don't overdo it though. stop once you get to collection. 
i was scanned once then again a week later then every other day til egg collection.
i ate a lot of fish and cheese. fish is great cause it's got omega thingys in too. but don't eat shark or marlin or large amounts of tuna on account of mercury.


----------



## vintage_girl (Aug 21, 2012)

Stimms have been fine, I was glad to be given the epi pen thingy though otherwise I would have been nervous trying to mix everything. Been a little bloated & a few twinges in my back but other than that I think I've been pretty lucky. Trying to keep busy certainly helps too. Getting loads of EWCM today (sorry if TMI) but have read its quite normal.

French toast is good for getting eggs in if you don't fancy them much. Also lots of water to keep the headaches at bay. I'm usually really bad for getting headaches but haven't got any yet. I've been very careful to keep hydrated though & often chug down a bottle of water if I feel one coming on.

Best of luck & keep us posted xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Vintage girl - glad to hear your stimms have been fine, I'm on menopur I have just mixed it & done the jab, needle is way longer than down reg needle! My DH is a chef so I'm going to be nagging him for French toast now I love it! 

Gold bunny - I heard it was good to drink juice not from concentrated but no fresh so I think I understand what you are saying.

I'm allergic to fish so its one less thing to worry about, I love lasagne but some proper Italian restaurants serve it with soft cheese on top, my dads friend owns one & I love it there so I asked them if I could have a look at their cheese & choose one to put on top & the monzerrela was made with pasteurised milk so was fine but any where else they would have called me crazy!


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Charlotte022 said:


> Can you take a hot bath during stimming? I like mine boiling but I can tolerate it lower & shower in the morning but I bath at night.


Yes. Heat is good during stimms as it helps the follies to grow. That's why some people use a hot water bottle on their tum and some acupuncturists use a heat lamp. Not after ET though as the embies need to be body temp (like in the lab) and no warmer.



Charlotte022 said:


> What is all of the conflicting advice about pineapple & nuts?


Not sure about pineapple, but nuts contain phytoestrogens which help you produce oestrogen to make your follies grow, lining thicken and eggs mature. After ET, Brazil nuts contain selenium which is good for implantation.



Charlotte022 said:


> How oftern are you being scaned?


I was scanned on day 9 of stimms then every 2-3 days until I was ready for EC. To be ready for EC our clinic like us to have 3 follies over 18mm and a lining of 6mm or more. I was ready for EC after 13 days of stimms.



Charlotte022 said:


> What protein are you having?


1st couple of cycles I had lots of protein rich foods - chicken, ham and at least 2 eggs and a pint of milk a day. Before my 3rd cycle I read you should have 60g+ of protein daily so kept a food diary and made sure I topped it up with protein shakes.

Hope that helps 

xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for your advice cay23 I have one of those beany things that you warm up in the microwave so I will give that a try & I will get some nuts too x


----------



## butterfly_469 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi charlotte,

I am stimming just done day 4 and got a terrible headache. I had my baseline scan last fri and have my first folli scan with bloods this fri. Then next mon, wed, fri scans. 
I haven't been given any do's or don'ts from my clinic with regards to hot baths, what to eat/ not to eat etc
I follow a eating plan called paleo/caveman diet which I have followed whilst TTC as I have read its good for fertility.

I have copied a website if you'd like to check it out 

http://www.paleodietrecipes.org.uk/2012/07/paleo-diet-for-pregnant-women.html 
For women who are trying to conceive, Paleo diet is helpful in establishing a solid foundation for healthy eating habits to support future pregnancies. In fact, being in a Paleo diet can help increase the chances of conception.

/links


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

I would say drink loads of water, its helps with the headache. Increase protein intakea, milk, eggs, cheese etc..


----------

